# Steam entfernt Bezahlmods!



## RavionHD (28. April 2015)

Steam hat jetzt doch zurückgerudert und Bezahlmods entfernt:
Steam Community :: Group Announcements ::

Wunderbar!


----------



## Ion (28. April 2015)

Das ist kein Scherz?

Muhaha


----------



## RavionHD (28. April 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Das ist kein Scherz?
> 
> Muhaha



Nein, kein Scherz.

Hat der Shitstorm doch was gebracht.


----------



## Ion (28. April 2015)

Dann hoffen wir das es Valve eine Lehre war.


----------



## Robonator (28. April 2015)

Leider kein Wort bezüglich den Donations. Ein Button über denen man den Autoren etwas spenden könnte, würde meiner Meinung nach jetzt noch fehlen. Besonders da die Modder ja keine Erlaubnis haben selber einen Spendenlink zu posten. 

Ansonsten: Super Neuigkeiten! 


Was ich mich allerdings frage: Es wird davon berichtet das die Leute ihr Geld zurückbekommen, was ist dann mit dem Geld das die Modder durch ihre Verkäufe bereits verdient haben? Wird das denen auch wieder weggenommen oder behalten sie es?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. April 2015)

Gute Neuigkeit, ein Sieg der Vernunft.

Wer glaubt das Jammern/Meckern/Beschweren, oder Shitstorm wie es heutzutage neudeutsch genannt wird, nichts bringt oder gar dagegen mosert, will nicht wahrhaben das Kritik immer zu etwas nutze ist, nur wenn man es akzeptiert hat man wirklich verloren.
Mich stören gar nicht diejenigen die gegen etwas für sie negatives sind, sondern viel mehr diejenige die gegen solche Personen wettern, und so tun als könne man nichts mehr dagegen tun, als wäre es in die Oberfläche des Mondes graviert oder ein Naturgesetz, offen gesagt ich kann mit solchen Leuten gar nicht wenn sie immer schreiben "akzeptiert es einfach" oder "ist eben so und ende" usw.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (28. April 2015)

So, nachdem wir jetzt Valve dazu bringen konnten diesen Mist rückgängig zu machen - und Valve ist nicht sonderlich bekannt dafür auf die Meinung seiner Anhänger zu hören - was machen wir als nächstes?  Wer das schafft kann doch normal, ohne jetzt von Geisteskrankheit reden zu müssen, die Weltherrschaft anstreben oder wollen wir zunächst doch etwas tiefer stapeln? Wir könnten z.B. mit China oder den USA anfangen. 

PS: Mist jetzt muss ich mein Review schon wieder ändern.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (28. April 2015)

Naja, fand die Grundidee gar nicht so schlecht. Auf PCG hat sich auch Newman dazu geäußert und konnte ihn da schon verstehen.


----------

